# Queston on "backcountry" bib's



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> Recently bought a pair of Ride Holman Bib's, noticed the leg vents do not have mesh so its basically completely open when you un-zip. I contacted Ride c/s, they told me its supposed to be like that for "weight reduction"
> 
> Can anyone confirm that it is typical for "backcountry" type pants/bibs to NOT have leg vents w/o mesh lining to prevent snow from easily getting inside the pant leg? I think the guy was telling me some b/s and he didn't know what he was talking about, I can not understand how 2 pieces of mesh lining in pants being removed is considered "weight reduction".


my oakley stuff has mesh on the pants but not on the jacket.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

A lot of brands don't do it. I personally like the mesh. Without the mesh I don't feel right going commando and wear a silk thermal under my pants. 

None of my true goretex clothing has mesh....


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

By lighter they mean lighter on their wallet when they make it.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

My patagonia bibs didn't have mesh. It was never a problem though. Most of the times I was needing the vents open I wasn't in waist deep dry pow. Usually the snow that gets in is cold weather snow. Most of the time I only opened the vents during spring conditions.


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

Arcteryx stuff has no mesh. I don't mind.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I have an older pair of Burton AK bib pants and they don't have any mesh in the venting. Really makes no difference to me, I rarely wear the vents fully open because I figure if I need the vents fully open it would only be for a short time hiking (or just after hiking to cool down). If I'm riding lifts and need the vents fully open all day then IMO this would indicate that you're over layered anyway.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jan 17, 2013)

Some points you guys are making makes sense, I usually only use them as well in spring. I run hot so I have them partially open when going down the trail, just hoping I don't get a hand full of snow down the pants if I ever wipe out. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I run hot and have my vents open on all but the coldest days.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Almost all high end 3L Gore has no mesh, pretty much standard.... Have been rocking Burton AK Bibs for about 8 years now with no mesh and no issues


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Our lightweight Arc'teryx stuff has no liners, mesh or any unnecessary pocket, zips a.s.o.. For me, it makes sense that "lightweight" has reduced thinggies. If you want something with mesh n things, buy something _with_ 'em.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jan 17, 2013)

neni said:


> Our lightweight Arc'teryx stuff has no liners, mesh or any unnecessary pocket, zips a.s.o.. For me, it makes sense that "lightweight" has reduced thinggies. If you want something with mesh n things, buy something _with_ 'em.


Well the problem was on Rides website it called out "mesh lined leg vents", the c/s guy said it was a mistake & they are going to take it down 

I think later down the road I will add mesh if I have a issue, just buy some seam tape & mesh fabric.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> Well the problem was on Rides website it called out "mesh lined leg vents", the c/s guy said it was a mistake & they are going to take it down


So why don't you just return then and get a pair of ones which have the features you want?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jan 17, 2013)

neni said:


> So why don't you just return then and get a pair of ones which have the features you want?


Yes, I could. But I think I am just going to keep them at this point, love everything else about them just thought it was odd there was no mesh.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ime...no mesh = better vent...lil nutz get roasted...and if ur ballz/titty deep...last thing I'm thinking about is the mesh


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ime...no mesh = better vent...lil nutz get roasted...and if ur ballz/titty deep...last thing I'm thinking about is the mesh


^ Pretty much that. Mesh can get in the way of the zipper and/or prevent the vent from opening wide enough to cool down. 
Don't think mesh is useful on a shell other than in a situation with lots of short runs if too lazy to close the vents every time.

None of my proper shell bibs (Arc'teryx, Patagonia, Marmot) have had mesh in the vents. Actually, neither have most of my jackets or bib-less pants.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

SGboarder said:


> ^ Pretty much that. Mesh can get in the way of the zipper and/or prevent the vent from opening wide enough to cool down.
> Don't think mesh is useful on a shell other than in a situation with lots of short runs if too lazy to close the vents every time.
> 
> None of my proper shell bibs (Arc'teryx, Patagonia, Marmot) have had mesh in the vents. Actually, neither have most of my jackets or bib-less pants.


What they said. .... Better venting with no mesh.


----------

